# InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & videos



## Piotr K. (24 May 2012)

Hi guys,

Long time no see...  As usually, I'm not sure what is the best place to post this... Below are first three albums of my photos made during InterZoo 2012 zoological fair in Nürnberg, Germany. There is a small comment for each photo, so you can get the idea of how the whole event looked like:

Photo-report from InterZoo 2012, Nürnberg - part 1

Photo-report from InterZoo 2012, Nürnberg - part 2

Photo-report from InterZoo 2012, Nürnberg - part 3

The fourth album is on its way, and obviously there will be many videos, as I went to Nürnberg to film, not to take photos  Enjoy!

(and if you want, please like my new Facebook page  )

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 May 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Wow, lots of great pics to study. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piotr K. (24 May 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

My pleasure  There will be more - wait until you see Tropica planted tanks  (BTW - most of them, if not all, were arranged by UKAPS members, or at least by UK citizens; GREAT work guys!!  ).


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 May 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Brilliant photos Piotr! Thanks for putting them up, its great to be able to see them.... I'd of loved to have gone.


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 May 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

thanks Piotr, FB page liked as well.


----------



## Ern (25 May 2012)

*InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & videos*

Thank you sir, brilliant stuff as always


----------



## macek.g (26 May 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Piotr When the film from the shop roslinyakwariowe


----------



## Piotr K. (27 May 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*



			
				macek.g said:
			
		

> Piotr When the film from the shop roslinyakwariowe


Right away, actually, in a new thread


----------



## Piotr K. (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Hi guys,

This is the fourth album presenting aquariums of InterZoo 2012:

Photo-report from InterZoo 2012, Nürnberg - part 4

Videos are coming soon, I have just started editing the first part.

(and, as usually, don't hesitate to like my Facebook page  ) (whoever didn't yet, I mean  )

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (12 Jun 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Hi guys,

Finally, here is the link to the first video about InterZoo 2012:



It's a trailer with some examples of what could be seen at the fair. More detailed videos, showing more booths, and in a more detailed way, coming soon! 

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (26 Jun 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Hi guys,

First bunch of videos from the veeeery long series about aquariums of InterZoo 2012:

*Sera* (the largest aquarium of the fair):




*Hagen* (stylish nanoaquariums Fluval Spec, Edge and Chi):




*AquaEl* (aquarium inspired by Euro 2012 football championship):




*Stoffels International* (the smallest planted aquarium of the fair):




*Schuran* (Plexiglass aquariums with jellyfish):




*Aquarium Systems/Newa* & *Arcadia* (marine aquariums with captive bred jellyfish):




Each video about 2:30 mins. Tell me what you think - maybe it's better to make longer videos, each showing several booths together…?

And also another question - are you interested in aquariums other than planted ones...?

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Hey,

Another videos from InterZoo 2012 fair:

*Dähne Verlag* and *JBL* (planted nanoaquarium and large tank with discus and arowanas):



*Tropica* (planted aquariums arranged by aquascapers known by you very well  ):



Enjoy!


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Hi Piotr K,
great videos, thanks for sharing.
I personally prefer the single videos of 2.30 length, just long enough and you can choose what you want to see  
Have to say the Tropica stand deserved the extra time as all of those tanks are stunning.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Piotr K. (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> I personally prefer the single videos of 2.30 length, just long enough and you can choose what you want to see


Yeah, I also think this lenght is OK 



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Have to say the Tropica stand deserved the extra time as all of those tanks are stunning.


Hehe, agreed - that's why I did a second video about these tanks, I'll post it soon


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*



			
				Piotr K. said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8).....the more we see of these the better


----------



## Piotr K. (30 Jul 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> 8).....the more we see of these the better


OK, here we go, then!  Just one video, showing aquariums of Tropica in some more details 



Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Hi guys 

Long time no see, but I'm back with lots of new videos 

*Honest Star* (two marine aquariums with crystal-clear water)




Honest Star - *marine aquarium no 1*




Honest Star - *marine aquarium no 2* (wonderful fish!)




*Virea* and *coral-shop* (interesting hood, and nice marine cube)




Enjoy! 

Piotr K.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*

Piotr, 
Your videos are always fantastic. You no doubt provide a huge insight to such events for people that don't / Cannot attend.

I am sure people draw inspiration from your videos, both in terms of how to document a tank and explain the hardware & livestock in great detail, but also your portrayal of the aquascapes themselves.  i will be looking at more of your work for ideas in future Projects.

Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Piotr K. (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: InterZoo 2012 fair in Nürnberg, Germany - photos & video*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> (...) Thank you very much for sharing!


Thanks a lot for your kind words!  Providing useful informations for people is my goal, and my TV is growing - slowly, but in a constant pace  During holidays I made some more reports (well, translated some old reports to English, actually  ), and I also recorded some videos on coral reef in the Red Sea - will post all this soon 

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------

